# "Universal" Motor(?)



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

I see where this term is often applied to the motors that power our trains. If I understand it correctly, it means that these motors can run on either AC or DC current. And they do...BUT...
I can run my Gilbert engines with either an MRC O-27 or a Lionel transformer, and they do just fine. However, if I attempt to run any of these same engines with a DC power pack (and I've tried several, all good size Troller packs), the engines will run for a very short time,and then the pack will overload and shut down. So, my question is, if these are indeed "universal" motors, why won't they function on DC? Is the issue current, or amps, or what? I'm just curious...

Mark in Oregon


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Strummer said:


> I see where this term is often applied to the motors that power our trains. If I understand it correctly, it means that these motors can run on either AC or DC current. And they do...BUT...
> I can run my Gilbert engines with either an MRC O-27 or a Lionel transformer, and they do just fine. However, if I attempt to run any of these same engines with a DC power pack (and I've tried several, all good size Troller packs), the engines will run for a very short time,and then the pack will overload and shut down. So, my question is, if these are indeed "universal" motors, why won't they function on DC? Is the issue current, or amps, or what? I'm just curious...
> 
> Mark in Oregon


Mark: Yes; the issue is that your DC source is not big enough. You will need a good size A/F AC trans and
a A/F rectifyer or Rectiformer #14 or 16. There are many new type DC rectiformer that have sufficent amps
that are available. Once done you will see that DC is way better for control. Larry


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

*Converting AC to DC*

"Tracks Ahead" did an episode featuring Richard Robinson's fabulous layout, and he shows using diodes to make the change in current.

Can anyone tell me where I might find such diodes? A quick check at the local Radio Shack yielded zilch...

Mark in Oregon


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I assume they would function on AC American Flyer transformers and DC American Flyers, so try running it with a DC transformer made by American Flyer. They most likely expect you to run them on American Flyer brand transformers.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Mark: If you don't want to buy a "rectiformer" (DC) new type or old type.(AF 14 or16) just buy on Ebay a A/F Rectifier (#15). They are for sale all the time and you can usually get one for about $30/$40. Some even come with the original A/F Box. Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You can buy a recitfier about an inch square, 1/4" thk. in size from Doug Peck at Port Lines Hobbies. Solder the leads appriopriately in the circuit. They will convert AC to DC and are cheap -- depending on amperage $2 to $3.50 each. An internet electronics dealer such as Parts Plus probably has them as well.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

That's what I'm looking for...I think  Thanks.

Mark in Oregon


----------

